# Best way to spread GH with insulin



## hl26 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey guys, recently decided to bump my gh dose a little. For the past year, ive been on 4iu a day, taken first thing in the morning 30min prior to first meal.

Going to be bumping the dose up to 7iu a day (going to be using half a vial of TP black tops per day), and wanted to get some opinions on optimal timing? I take 15iu of novolog immediately post training with 50g isolate and 150g of karbolyn, so definitely keep that in mind when making recommendations.


After reading as much as I can, I arrived at the conclusion that it makes the most sense to do first thing in the morning and preworkout.

With that being said, I have a few questions:

1. Is splitting it up into two doses, one in the AM and one preworkout, optimal? Or should there be a third dose before bed?

2. Would it be beneficial to use the novolog with morning GH shot (my research says yes, just want to confirm)? If so, does 5-7iu sound about right?

3. I have no problem altering my insulin protocol around training time, so is the one 15iu dose post workout optimal, or should I take it all pre workout, or should I hit 2 doses, one pre and one post? I have used pre workout in past and am comfortable in doing so. I have read the widely circulated "mutants insulin protocol", just wanted to hear some opinions.

In the end, the goal is to put on as much quality size this offseason as possible, I am blessed to stay very lean in the offseason, and handle insulin well in the sense that I don't get fat or bloated using it. My fasted blood glucose has never been an issue either.

For those of you that will ask, here are the current stats:
5'9", 248lbs, 8-10% BF, in week 6 of 16 of a 700mg/wk test 500mg/week deca cycle.

300p/650c/100f from bro foods.


Looking forward to hearing your insights! Thanks!


----------



## ChuckLee (Oct 12, 2017)

Looking at those stats I assume you must be a monster already.
Btw if you're trying to stay as lean as possible, I'd just stick with the post workout as regards insulin. The ideal split for the HGH would be AM, pre-w and pre bed but I think you can get along just fine with the AM and preworkout shots.
I take for granted that you know how many carbs you need for every IU of slin you take, based on your past experience. But since 150gr in 1 shake looks like a lot to me, I'd lower the shot to 10IU and see if 80-100 grams are enough.
Last thing, I wouldn't shot the slin right away but wait up to 30 min after your last rep. Have your shower and prepare the shake or whatever that fits in that time. I've recently aknowledged that a natural GH pulse is released after strength training so you don't want to mess it up by injecting slin right away.
My 0.02


----------



## Viking (Oct 13, 2017)

15iu humalog is quite a lot in one shot. I would split that amount with your morning hgh. HGH I would do what you plan and do half am and half pre workout. You could do 5-7iu humalog in the morning with your gh and 8-10iu with your pre workout hgh. If you don't want to dose insulin pre workout put it post workout with 100g carbs.


----------



## odin (Oct 14, 2017)

I would spread them out through the day or around your workouts.


----------



## hl26 (Oct 18, 2017)

Viking said:


> 15iu humalog is quite a lot in one shot. I would split that amount with your morning hgh. HGH I would do what you plan and do half am and half pre workout. You could do 5-7iu humalog in the morning with your gh and 8-10iu with your pre workout hgh. If you don't want to dose insulin pre workout put it post workout with 100g carbs.



alot in one shot as in dangerous, or a lot in one shot as in not optimal? I've been using 15iu post on and off for 2 years now with not one hypo scare (knock on wood)


----------



## striffe (Oct 18, 2017)

hl26 said:


> alot in one shot as in dangerous, or a lot in one shot as in not optimal? I've been using 15iu post on and off for 2 years now with not one hypo scare (knock on wood)



Not me but I think he will mean it's not really needed. The chances of fat gain increase with bigger shots of insulin. Humalog is so fast acting you don't need that much to get a huge insulin spike. I would also split up the dosage. There are many people who use 15-25iu in each shot so it can be done. Have you ever had your insulin sensitivity tested? If those are your stats it must be working for you so carry on.


----------

